# Eastern Swallowtail



## Zephyr (May 19, 2009)

I had the pleasure of finding one of these hanging from the woodpile in my backyard.

It's been windy today, and it was barely hanging on, so I brought it inside until its wings harden.

I may have actually seen it as a caterpillar hanging out near my carrots... lol


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 19, 2009)

Beautiful, and so it the swallowtail


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2009)

Found a bunch of their pilars on my parlsey last year.


----------



## agent A (Jun 25, 2009)

Your mantids probably look at it, licking their lips and saying, "savory tender meat, ohh".


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've reared the caterpillars before. When you scare them they release a very stinky scent.


----------



## Stone (Jun 26, 2009)

Too cool! Thats a pretty good pic you took of it too.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 2, 2009)

Actually... I believe I got the ID wrong.

If it was hanging around my carrots, it might actually be a black swallowtail...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 2, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Actually... I believe I got the ID wrong.If it was hanging around my carrots, it might actually be a black swallowtail...


Sorry, I didn't see the title to this thread. Yeah, this is a female black swallowtail, Papilio polyxenes. Beautiful, isn't she? Have you checked yr carrot fronds for eggs/pillars?


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 2, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sorry, I didn't see the title to this thread. Yeah, this is a female black swallowtail, Papilio polyxenes. Beautiful, isn't she? Have you checked yr carrot fronds for eggs/pillars?


I don't have carrots growing this year. ):

However, I DO have parsley, and I just checked it today.


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> I don't have carrots growing this year. ):However, I DO have parsley, and I just checked it today.


I have not found any of them on my parsley this year but last year they almost ate the entire plant. I have seen the adults though.


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, now all these replies have me anxious.  

I'm going to the local garden plots to see if I can find some of these tomorrow.


----------

